# Night photos



## robinkay6573 (Oct 20, 2005)

I got to WDW a couple times a year.  I purchased a new digital camera last December.  My SLR is great but takes tarrible night photos even with high speed film and a tripod.  My digital camera is a P&S Kodak DX7530 and had Image stablization, here are a couple of photos using the exact same settings...obvious the second photo is better and even looks great enlarged in a 8x10...what happened with the first one why is it so grainy?













Thanks!! 
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v211/Robinkay6573/73cc4e5b.jpg


----------



## matthudd (Oct 20, 2005)

magical... bit grainy though...


----------



## wil (Oct 29, 2005)

Where they taken with the same settings?


----------

